# Help! My rabbit has diarrhea/running stool and stomach growling/gurgling loudly.



## amandaaaa_xxo (Feb 15, 2016)

I've found runny stool on the towel that is placed in my rabbits cage. I heard his stomach make growling/gurgling noises. I removed everything from his cage except his hay and water. 

I'm quite scared of this! Never experienced it before. What does this indicate? How can I make him feel better?


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 15, 2016)

If its true diarrhea you need to get him to a rabbit savvy vet asap.


----------



## amandaaaa_xxo (Feb 15, 2016)

Sorry but, how do I know that? All I do know is that I've been feeding him Leafy greens and some small pieces of banana. He recently had dental surgery (last week) and so he's been eating foods that are soft on his teeth and foods that will make him gain weight because he lost quite a bit pre surgery. Do you think the leafy greens contributed to his runny stool? I removed everything and only left the hay


----------



## Azerane (Feb 15, 2016)

Leafy greens can cause the runs depending on the type, the rabbit and how much was fed. True watery diarrhea in rabbits is somewhat rare and is considered an emergency situation regardless of the cause, because it can very quickly lead to dehydration and if you don't know for certain what has caused it, it can easily get much worse very quickly. You did the right thing by removing all other food and just providing hay and water. But I do recommend you get to a vet as soon as you can.

How much and what greens have you been feeding?


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 15, 2016)

Be sure to include all relevant info when posting too, in case people haven't seen your other posts. If I am correct, your bunny recently had dental surgery and stopped eating hay. Then you added greens which he had not had before since he seemed to have trouble eating. You also began adding more fruit into the diet. In addition, you are in the process of transitioning his regular pellets from a mix to the Oxbow. Did you get a different hay than the oat hay since you said he was having trouble with the oat? Did you also switch to Bermuda?

I am not sure if I am correct on all of the above, but any of the following (that may apply in this situation) could cause a bunny's stool to go soft:
sudden intro of greens
too many greens at once
sudden intro of fruits
too much fruit
lack of hay
too little hay

Remember with a bunny, don't change too much at once. And be sure to include all the background when asking for suggestions.
Normally removing everything but hay and water would be best for a bunny showing possible runny stool. BUT if bunny is still refusing to eat hay, then depriving him of the pellets could make the situation worse.


----------



## amandaaaa_xxo (Feb 15, 2016)

All of what you mentioned for clarification is correct. 
He had dental surgery to file down pointy teeth and to treat his ulcers. 
After the surgery, he began to eat parsley and celery leaves and a bit of hay. Then he began to eat the pellets. I started the transition of pellets the Same day he had surgery (I asked the doctor if this was fine and she said yes). I'm in the second week of transitioning the pellets (50% grain, 50% oxbow). I'm not sure what I did wrong because when he came home from the surgery, I didn't introduce anything new except the pellet transition. 

Yesterday was when I found watery stool on his blanket to sleep on. I removed everything except the hay and water. I think I did give him too many greens because that was the only food that was easy for him to eat considering the soreness of his mouth. I have been giving him the greens twice a day since the surgery. 

Should I continue with this for a few days? Or should I add the pellets back? So, pellets, hay and water? When can I consider the situation worse to the point where I have to go to the rabbit clinic?


----------



## amandaaaa_xxo (Feb 15, 2016)

Not to disgust anyone but I will describe his stool considering I don't know the meaning of "true diarrhea". His stool was deformed. No shape. It was wet. Basically a blob.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 15, 2016)

You won't disgust anyone, describing rabbit poop is very common around here  The way I tend to compare diarrhea and just mushy poop, is that mushy poop seems to just kind of plop down like cow pats. It's soft, wet, mushy and not formed, but if you pushed it around it would pretty much stay where you pushed it. True diarrhea is more like brown water.

Given that it's likely due to some changes in diet, or too many greens, I'd be inclined to think it's just some very mushy poop. I'd cut back on the greens a bit and see how things go


----------



## flemishwhite (Feb 17, 2016)

amandaaaa_xxo said:


> A
> 
> Yesterday was when I found watery stool on his blanket to sleep on. I removed everything except the hay and water. I think I did give him too many greens because that was the only food that was easy for him to eat considering the soreness of his mouth. I have been giving him the greens twice a day since the surgery.
> 
> Should I continue with this for a few days? Or should I add the pellets back? So, pellets, hay and water? When can I consider the situation worse to the point where I have to go to the rabbit clinic?



I'd think for an otherwise healthy bunny, I'd say give him pellets and dark green veggies and let him decide what to eat. I've read that there is a transiton period for rabbits being feed on pellets to be transitioned to greens and pellets. (For vegetables, don't feed them Ice Burg lettuce...Romaine lettuce leaves are OK. Ice Burg lettuce will cause diahrrea.) If your rabbit is eating both pellets and dark green veggies, I'd think you can safely wait two or three days to see how things are working out. The bell ringer eating problem with rabbits is when they are not eating, as long as they are eating you have some lea way with danger. Does your bunny take a little sweet treat once or twice a day? Apple slice, banana slice, etc?


----------



## amandaaaa_xxo (Feb 18, 2016)

I went to the rabbit specialist yesterday (the same one whom was dealing with his teeth problems), and she told me it's a change in diet because for a while he wasn't eating hay (because of his pointy teeth) but now that he is able to eat a few, his diet changed from leafy greens and bananas to leafy greens, bananas, pellets and hay. She told me basically not to worry. 

I don't feed him any lettuce. I feed him parsley, celery, kale, spinach, brocolli, silverbeet. As treats, I give him small pieces of carrots or bananas or apples. 

His watery stool has stopped now though.


----------



## flemishwhite (Feb 18, 2016)

amandaaaa_xxo said:


> I
> 
> His watery stool has stopped now though.



Hurray!!!!


----------



## amandaaaa_xxo (Feb 19, 2016)

Just a quick update, my rabbit seems to be eating a little more hay than usual. I think he's starting to not feel as sore. However, I can still hear stomach noises? Is this meant to be normal?


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 21, 2016)

amandaaaa_xxo said:


> I went to the rabbit specialist yesterday (the same one whom was dealing with his teeth problems), and she told me it's a change in diet because for a while he wasn't eating hay (because of his pointy teeth) but now that he is able to eat a few, his diet changed from leafy greens and bananas to leafy greens, bananas, pellets and hay. She told me basically not to worry.
> 
> I don't feed him any lettuce. I feed him parsley, celery, kale, spinach, brocolli, silverbeet. As treats, I give him small pieces of carrots or bananas or apples.
> 
> His watery stool has stopped now though.


 
Glad to hear he's doing better! Remember for the future, whenever there are tummy or poo issues, the treats are the first thing to stop offering. 

As he gets used to the daily greens, just bear in mind that kale, spinach and parsley are all high in calcium so they should not be offered every day. It is fine to offer a few times a week though. So lump them in the same category and don't feed those particular greens daily. 

Red leaf or green leaf lettuce, romaine or cilantro or sliced celery can be offered every day. 

Be careful with broccoli since it is known to cause gas in some rabbits.


----------



## amandaaaa_xxo (Feb 21, 2016)

He's really fussy with food. Trust me. I tried kale and spinach on him for weeks and he wouldn't touch it. I tried silverbeet, he only nibbles it. He eats his celery stalks and leaves, and parsley, like crazy lol. I give him those (1 cup) everyday. I don't know what else rabbits love especially. Do you have any suggestions? May I know which leafy greens and vegetables you feed your rabbit? Perhaps I can try them on mine and see how I go. 

By the way, today, I still heard stomach noises. They aren't as loud though. I didn't feed him anything new that could cause an upset. He's still not eating his hay as much. How long does it take for a rabbits mouth/cheek/teeth and tongue to recover from a surgery? It's been two weeks now.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 21, 2016)

If he likes parsley, try cilantro too. Cilantro doesn't have the high calcium so is good for everyday. 

If you are one to grow herbs in a garden or a pot, basil is super easy and super hardy. They grow huge and fast. I have a summer basil garden that supplies plenty of basil for most of the year. (Basil is what's in the photo below). Mint also grows easily and is good for every day. 

During the off-season, I buy romaine lettuce and red or green leaf lettuce or the spring mix of lettuces. Then occasionally offer kale, mustard greens, or spinach. (my current bunny doesn't like spinach). Celery (and their leaves) are also liked.


----------

